# AOM: LAN Problem



## robwalte (Jun 21, 2007)

I have two copies of Age of Mythology, one is Gold, the other is a Titans expansion. My wife and I play LAN games on two laptops (both very new). Originally, either of us could host a game, but in the last few months, only I've been able to host. She's able to join, we're able to play etc.; she just can't host.

Neither computer has any problems connecting to the wireless network outside the game either. Any ideas?


----------



## MrCoffee (May 28, 2007)

could be any number of things really, quite difficult to troubleshoot network issues over a forum. However i'd say its most likely to be a firewall issue, i'd guess the system which can't host is actually setup correctly but the system which can has a firewall setting blocking you from connecting to someone else hosting a game.

Check windows ICF and any AV software you might have, and of course any third party firewall.


----------

